# My "I Finished the BAR Exam and Wanted to Do Some MAJOR Damage Haul"!



## openexpression (Jul 30, 2009)

So...all of my studying finally came to an end last week after I finished taking the Bar Exam. And what do we do to de-stress??? SHOP!!! (I think I over-did it a bit...lol...but on the good side...My make-up collection is now basically complete! [except for those darn LE collections that keep popping up...lol]) Now for the MAJOR porn!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





NARS






Top Row - Blushes in: Exhibit A, Taj Mahal, Taos, Lovejoy, Cactus Flower, and the Albatross/Torrid Duo
Middle Row - Eyeshadow Duos in: Brazil, Mediteranee, Balthazar, and Surabaya
Last Row - Eyeshadows in: China Blue, Night Clubbing, and Night Porter

1st Dillard's Haul






131 brush, Gel lipstick, Mahogany l/l, Cheeky Bronze and Smooth Merge MSFs, Naked Honey Skin Salve, Odd Bits Mineralize e/s, and Bright Future e/s

2nd Dillard's Haul






Just a Smidge lip tint, "O" and Ever Embellish l/s, Nymphette l/g, Unbasic White, Strike a Pose, Rated R, and Flip e/s, Grand Duo Mineraize Blush Duo, Deep Soul and Cranapple l/l, Fly-by-Blu e/l, and 266 Brush

MAC Store Haul






Cockney, CB 96 and Plum Dandy l/s, Rule and Juiced e/s, and 136 Brush

CCO haul






Holiday 2008 Warm Pigment Set, Clinique Superdefense Moisturizer, Dangerzone and Inter-view Mineralize e/s, Print and Warming Trend e/s, Molasses, Bank roll, and Black Russian e/l, Rags to Riches and Spankin Rich Dazzleglasses


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 30, 2009)

What an amazing haul!  I've been drooling over the NARS night clubbing e/s but I can't seem to bring myself to spend $22 on it!  Congrats on completing the BAR exam!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome haul! Congrats on completing your BAR exam!


----------



## Juxtapose (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, that is some good haulin right there.  Congratulations on finishing the Bar Exam!  You deserve to treat yourself, that's a big achievement!


----------



## missboss82 (Jul 30, 2009)

Congratulations and enjoy your wonderful haul.


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats on finishing your exam-and enjoy your amazing haul! I'm drooling over those NARS goodies!


----------



## frocher (Jul 30, 2009)

,,,,,,,


----------



## kariii (Jul 30, 2009)

damnnnn girl, how much did you spend haha! you totally deserve it for completing the bar !


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 30, 2009)

I like the way you celebrate your milestones!


----------



## chinkee21 (Jul 30, 2009)

Yay! Great haul!! Lovin' all the Nars stuff!!

Congrats on completing the exam!


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 30, 2009)

enjoy pretty!


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 31, 2009)

Awesome haul! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jul 31, 2009)

:drool  s:


----------



## LatteQueen (Jul 31, 2009)

congrats..what is your law specialty? amazing haul..did u need a u haul truck to help u with those items? lol...


----------



## JAJ_2380 (Jul 31, 2009)

Congratulations on finishing the Bar Exam.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 31, 2009)

Congrats! Awesome haul, enjoy!


----------



## lushious_lips (Jul 31, 2009)

Great haul and congrats!!!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow!! Fantastic haul!! Enjoy your goodiez


----------



## Sass (Jul 31, 2009)

Wowey what a stash!  And yeah for finishing up your bar exam.  Good luck with everything!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 31, 2009)

great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow, awesome haul!  Congrats for finishing the bar!  I bet it feels great to be done


----------



## n_c (Jul 31, 2009)

Awesome haul! Congrats on the exam.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Jul 31, 2009)

Good gracious!!! Congrats on the BAR and such a MAJOR Haul!!!


----------



## reenabina23 (Jul 31, 2009)

oooooh I always go splurging when I'm stressed! haha I love the haul gurlie!


----------



## Bahatiseey2 (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats on the bar!!!! Nars blushes are the BEST!!! Enjoy!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Aug 1, 2009)

you deserve it! amazing haul! Good luck on the BAR, Hope you passed and go on to practice in your dream career!


----------



## Snootus0722 (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats on the bar exam, I totally agree with the de-stress haulage!!! Enjoy!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats on completing the bar exam...been there, done that!  Great haul!!


----------



## nunu (Aug 1, 2009)

Woow!! Amazing hau!


----------



## VAQTPIE (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats on completing your exam and ALL of your goodies!


----------



## Shypo (Aug 10, 2009)

Kudos to you for treating yourself - congratulations on a wonderful achievement, and a wicked good haul!!!


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow!  Congrats on the BAR exam, and I say that your haul is probably one of the most lovely things i've ever seen, and you definitely deserve it!!


----------



## christinakate (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats on the exam !
AMAZING haul.


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 10, 2009)

Congratulations on finishing the exam! That is one hell of a haul!!


----------



## luvleighlsr (Aug 13, 2009)

Thats an amazing haul! Congrats on your bar exam. I'm speachless.


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Aug 14, 2009)

WOW :O
That's a super haul! Have fun


----------



## stephlovesmac (Aug 14, 2009)

I am SO jealous. Congratulations on the Bar exam you deserve to treat yourself to something nice after that


----------



## jenniferj (Aug 14, 2009)

congrats and thanks for the haul pics!


----------



## piecesofmeg (Aug 14, 2009)

That is some major damage but what an amazing haul!


----------



## Tahti (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations on finishing the exam and completely such AWESOME haulage... I'm jealous! ;D


----------

